# ssh server under ppp connection

## ruivilela

Hi.

Iam trying to setup a ssh server with a ppp connection that runs on a 3g/umts modem. (never tried before)

ifconfig ppp5

```

ppp5      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:46.113.122.111  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:28520 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19716 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:35016791 (33.3 MiB)  TX bytes:1695358 (1.6 MiB)

```

netstat

```

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31468/sshd          

```

The Internet works fine. The ssh server works from lan. But I can not use any local server app from a remote host  :Sad: 

Is it possible at all to do this?

----------

## AngelKnight

Hi.

Generically, it should be possible to do what you ask.  But, more information would be useful.

You mentioned that "the internet works fine"; does that mean that with the 3g modem online, the routing table has been adapted to route 0.0.0.0/0 over the ppp connection, and outside network access works as expected?  The fastest answer might be to provide the output of "/sbin/ip route show" with the ppp connection fully established.  To run the command you will need iproute2 installed.

If this is all set up, you may wish to try some basic troubleshooting: from a remote machine try to establish an SSH connection while on the local machine you have "tcpdump -s0 -vnn -i pppX 'tcp port 22'" running and see if any traffic appears.

----------

